# idolomantis diabolica



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

here's a pic of two of my idolomantis diabolica nymphs ( i have 3 but one is a bit sickly  )


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

there looking like L6? u breeding them..is this your 1st time with them?


----------



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

yes i think there L6 or 7 all 3 have recently moulted, i hope to breed them in the future , mine are female by the look of it, it is also my first time with this species and apart from the sickly one the other two are doing fine


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

i have 2 also..there great..mine are same size as yours,.


----------



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

yes i have seen your thread about your diabolica's , i hope you have good luck with yours too


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 25, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## andy hood (Jan 31, 2008)

i think there all males by the look of it?? the sickly one is still alive it has a bent raptorial arm and leg (i dont no weather it will right itself after its next moult??) and the other two are doing well indeed


----------



## andy hood (Mar 11, 2008)

one moulted last night


----------



## andy hood (Mar 11, 2008)

this morning


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 11, 2008)

sorted..i thought u said there male..?can u post a pic of its face..  as close as u can get it...your get a positive id then.


----------



## andy hood (Mar 11, 2008)

this is the best i can do scott, this is the one that moulted last night


----------



## andy hood (Mar 11, 2008)

this is my other one


----------



## Mantida (Mar 11, 2008)

Both of them look like females.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 11, 2008)

top one looks male.?looks to me like u have a breeding pair.

heres mine

Female






Male


----------



## Mantida (Mar 11, 2008)

Oops, yeah they are male and female (I think). I misread your (andy hood's) post and read that it molted to adult.

Adult idolomantis male antennae are a lot thicker and longer than subadult, so I mistook it for an adult idolomantis female.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 11, 2008)

ok..yer there both sub adult the pics i posted..thought it might help u andy determine if u have a [air..be good news if u have..


----------

